# Client wants Color versions of black & white



## Lightspeedfoto (Jan 30, 2012)

just looking for any thoughts on what to tell my clients who want the color versions of the B&W pics I delivered...i know i will probably get a 50/50 response, but who knows...BTW - most were color - only about 10 were b/w, but they really do look much better b/w.  If they were going to show/post the pics anywhere, i wouldn't really want them to show the color ones...maybe if they see side by side, they will agree with me?

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you paying for the images? If the client wants monochrome, give 'em monochrome. If they want colour, give 'em colour! You might not think they look so good, but apparently the client does. If there's an obvious issue with an image which is masked to some degree by monochrome conversion, than point that out. "Yes Mr. Smith, I understand you prefer colour images, but in this case, I suggest the black and white version because in it, Aunt Tilly's butt blends into the background much better".

Remember that taste and appearance are totally subjective, and what you like or dislike isn't what someone else likes or dislikes.  At the end of the day, a happy client is likely to be a repeat customer.  A happy client is one that got what he/she wanted.  An unhappy client however...


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 30, 2012)

Depends on if you're an idealist about your art, or if you're providing a service to make a living.  If you're selling a service, then selling the service the client wants is the best way to keep selling.  This is what tirediron was saying.

If you don't need the business though, and you're more concerned with what types of images get seen by the world in your name...  then only give out the images you want the world to see.

It's an art/business balance thing to me, which is more important to you in this particular instance?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 30, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Depends on if you're an idealist about your art, or if you're providing a service to make a living. If you're selling a service, then selling the service the client wants is the best way to keep selling. This is what tirediron was saying.
> 
> If you don't need the business though, and you're more concerned with what types of images get seen by the world in your name... then only give out the images you want the world to see.
> 
> It's an art/business balance thing to me, which is more important to you in this particular instance?


Excellent point raised by A.U. - I tend not to think of comissioned work (that I do) as "art", so this didn't occur to me, but I agree 100%.


----------



## orljustin (Jan 30, 2012)

Do "art" on your own time.  If you want to eat from your profits, provide the customer with what they want.


----------



## Lightspeedfoto (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks all...

Just one quick thing - the client never saw the other image - they only saw the ones that i gave them, but said, hey...can i get this in color?  I don't yet think of myself as an artist beyond reproach, or criticism so I am going to give them what they want, and perhaps they will see things as I do...that these images in B/W look much better.


----------



## aohara2001 (Feb 2, 2012)

orljustin said:


> Do "art" on your own time.  If you want to eat from your profits, provide the customer with what they want.



+1  Totally agree.


----------

